# mirror tiles



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Where can I get some mirror tiling for my interior? I bought soem mirror plexi to cut for it, but that's not working out so well. I was looking for 1"x3". any ideas?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

home depot, cut them yourself.


mirrored plexi sux, it scratches easily, gets dull, and starts looking like aluminum foil real quick.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 22 2009, 10:01 AM~15433300
> *home depot, cut them yourself.
> mirrored plexi sux, it scratches easily, gets dull, and starts looking like aluminum foil real quick.
> *


just get strips of real mirror and use what, a glass knife to score it then break it over a corner of a table?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 22 2009, 09:49 AM~15433794
> *just get strips of real mirror and use what, a glass knife to score it then break it over a corner of a table?
> *


Get a glass cutter....you can try the score and snap over the edge of a table, but may have some issues. I belive Home Depot sells glass cutting tools fairly cheap.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

what do I use to smooth out the edges so its not crazy sharp?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 22 2009, 02:34 PM~15435169
> *what do I use to smooth out the edges so its not crazy sharp?
> *


they wont be sharp, at all. 

try and get a glass cutter from a glass shop, ive tried the ones from home depot and lowes and i dont like them at all. i buy mine at a local glass shop, they're metal and painted green with a gold tip, only cost $5. 

just mark the glass with a sharpie, use a ruler to keep the straight line and score it. i break them by hand with my finger nails. at first you think you're gonna cut yourself, but they aint sharp at all. i break them hoes with my eyes closed now.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

these are the ones I use


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

awesome man, thanks! I figured my plush interior needed some mirror tiles. i used a few before but it was those 1"x1" ones from walmart. thoguht they looked tacky.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

I LIKED MIRRORS IN THE INTERIOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 22 2009, 01:16 PM~15435548
> *they wont be sharp, at all.
> 
> try and get a glass cutter from a glass shop, ive tried the ones from home depot and lowes and i dont like them at all. i buy mine at a local glass shop, they're metal and painted green with a gold tip, only cost $5.
> ...


Good info right there!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

damn... they're expensive. everything there has the beveled edges and crap. I'm looking for something thin and flat. might have to go to a glass shop.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

over here they have the beveled edge mirrors for $20 a box, and the plain edge for $10 a box

oddly enough the plain edge almost always seem to be near sold out :dunno:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 23 2009, 11:19 AM~15445668
> *over here they have the beveled edge mirrors for $20 a box, and the plain edge for $10 a box
> 
> oddly enough the plain edge almost always seem to be near sold out :dunno:
> *


i bought em all :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you bastard :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 24 2009, 10:20 AM~15453998
> *you bastard :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 23 2009, 12:19 PM~15445668
> *over here they have the beveled edge mirrors for $20 a box, and the plain edge for $10 a box
> 
> oddly enough the plain edge almost always seem to be near sold out :dunno:
> *


found them. teh 12x12 plain edge, 6 in a box. It was right next to the toilets.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

haven't had the best luck so far with cutting them. i break 2/3 by accident... It got better towards the end of the night last night. I don't think I was pressing hard enough when I scored it. I guess practice makes perfect...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you dont have to press very hard if you have a good cutter


if you got one of them weird looking ones from home depot thats probably the problem, I cant cut worth a shit with them either.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

There's a chain of stores out here called HOBBY LOBBY and i've seen precut mirrors there in sizes ranging from 1/2" x 1/" to 6" x 6". I think a 30 pack of the small ones was like $3


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 27 2009, 07:22 PM~15486355
> *There's a chain of stores out here called HOBBY LOBBY and i've seen precut mirrors there in sizes ranging from 1/2" x 1/" to 6" x 6".  I think a 30 pack of the small ones was like $3
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN AND WE CUT ALL MINE :angry: NOW YOU TELL ME :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 27 2009, 08:22 PM~15486355
> *There's a chain of stores out here called HOBBY LOBBY and i've seen precut mirrors there in sizes ranging from 1/2" x 1/" to 6" x 6".  I think a 30 pack of the small ones was like $3
> *


they look like shit. Thats what i used in the car before. I'm trying to get away from those...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I bought a macinnes oil-less cutter. That thing is awesome. takes really no pressure at all to get a good score. So far I cut about 24 tiles with it and only broke 2 pieces, and thats because I slipped off the straight line.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 23 2009, 05:03 PM~15757145
> *I bought a macinnes oil-less cutter.  That thing is awesome.  takes really no pressure at all to get a good score.  So far I cut about 24 tiles with it and only broke 2 pieces, and thats because I slipped off the straight line.
> *


post pics of ur cutter


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15761170
> *post pics of ur cutter
> *


go into my build thread. 2nd last page has one.


----------

